# Grafiktablett



## skyline930 (16. April 2011)

Hi,

da ich hobbymäßig etwas in Photoshop rumwurstel, hab ich mir überlegt mir ein Tablett zuzulegen. Nach ein bisschen suchen bin ich auf das "Aiptek Slim Tablet 600U Premium II" gestoßen.
Mir ist klar das man für den Preis kein Highend-Gerät erwarten kann, aber von der Beschreibung her hört es sich gut an, und ich bin selbst auch kein Profi. Damit wollte ich fragen ob das Tablett für einen Hobbyanwender okay ist, oder ob jemand bessere Alternativen in der selben Preisklasse hat.

lg, sky.


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

Hallo Sky. ^^

Also ich find das Angebot, das du gefunden hast nicht schlecht. Sieht gut und recht preiswert aus.

Aber falls du dir ein qualitativ seeehr gutes Grafiktablett zulegen willst, dann empfehle ich dir ein Tablett von Wacom.
Die Dinger sind zwar sauteuer aber es lohnt sich. 

http://www.amazon.de/Wacom-Bamboo-Touch-Small-CTH-461-/dp/B002QCBBSA/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1302982427&sr=1-1
Das Modell ist eher kleiner, aber wie gesagt: Wacom ist relativ weit vorne mit seinen Grafiktabletts...

http://www.amazon.de/Wacom-INTUOS3-A5-WIDE-Grafiktablett/dp/B000CC5QU0/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1302982774&sr=1-3
Ich persönlich habe dieses hier. (Naja bei mir wars teurer, rund 600.- x___x)

Ich habs nun schon ziemlich lange und die Qualität hat nochnie nachgelassen. Also ist es sehr empfehlenswert... xD


----------



## Yadiz (16. April 2011)

Hi,

ich habe ein Wacom Tablet, das es auch ungefähr zu dem Preis gab. 
Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch machen. Wie es bei deinem Tablet aussieht kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.

Es gibt teurere Tablets, wie das Wacom Cintiq mit eingebautem Screen. Allerdings ists schon ok, erst mal mit einem günstigeren herkömmlichen Tablet anzufangen. 
Man lernt ne Menge dazu und kann mit genügend Skill auch nahezu alles mindestens genauso hin bekommen, wie man sich eben seine Ziele setzt.[font=arial, sans-serif]
*
*
[/font]


----------



## skyline930 (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...02982427&sr=1-1
> Das Modell ist eher kleiner, aber wie gesagt: Wacom ist relativ weit vorne mit seinen Grafiktabletts...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...02982774&sr=1-3
> Ich persönlich habe dieses hier. (Naja bei mir wars teurer, rund 600.- x___x)



Hoi und danke für die Empfehlungen.
Joa, das zweite liegt weit über meinem Budget  Über das erste bin ich schon gestolpert, aber bei dem Modell von Aiptek gefällt mir die Menge an Hotkeys mehr, und die Abpaus-Möglichkeit  Die Größe ist mir auch lieber, da ich bei ner Auflösung von 1680x1050 bin, und ich denke da wird man mit einem größeren Tablet genauer arbeiten können?



Yadiz schrieb:


> Es gibt teurere Tablets, wie das Wacom Cintiq mit eingebautem Screen. Allerdings ists schon ok, erst mal mit einem günstigeren herkömmlichen Tablet anzufangen.
> Man lernt ne Menge dazu und kann mit genügend Skill auch nahezu alles mindestens genauso hin bekommen, wie man sich eben seine Ziele setzt.[font="arial, sans-serif"]
> [/font]



Naja, ich will nichts professionelles, also in Richtung Beruf o.Ä machen, sondern da mir Photoshop eig Spaß macht und ich relativ gut zeichnen kann einfach nur ein "normales" Tablett haben. Wacom hat glaube ich keine Hobbyanwender als Zielgruppe 

Jedenfalls danke an euch beide!


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> [...] und ich denke da wird man mit einem größeren Tablet genauer arbeiten können?


kommt nicht draufan, wenn du ranzoomst dann kannst du das Bild an das Tablett quasi anpassen. Aber naja. xD




skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, ich will nichts professionelles, also in Richtung Beruf o.Ä machen, sondern da mir Photoshop eig Spaß macht und ich relativ gut zeichnen kann einfach nur ein "normales" Tablett haben. Wacom hat glaube ich keine Hobbyanwender als Zielgruppe
> 
> Jedenfalls danke an euch beide!



Ja dann wird dein Angebot wahrscheinlich das beste sein. Schonmal viel Spass im Voraus ;D


----------



## skyline930 (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> kommt nicht draufan, wenn du ranzoomst dann kannst du das Bild an das Tablett quasi anpassen. Aber naja. xD



Okay, weil ich hab iwo gelesen dass das Tablett zur Auflösung passen muss, hab das wohl falsch verstanden. (Ich Noob! )

&#8364;: Hattest du nicht eben noch eine andere Sig? o.O


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> €: Hattest du nicht eben noch eine andere Sig? o.O



Ja aber ich hab gemerkt dass die Sig die Maximalhöhe überschritten hat... Q_Q
Da hab ich wieder die alte Signatur reingetan


----------



## skyline930 (16. April 2011)

Auriga__ schrieb:


> Ja aber ich hab gemerkt dass die Sig die Maximalhöhe überschritten hat... Q_Q
> Da hab ich wieder die alte Signatur reingetan



Gut, ich hab schon gedacht der Energydrink tut mir nicht gut >.>


----------



## Auriga__ (16. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Gut, ich hab schon gedacht der Energydrink tut mir nicht gut >.>



Hahahaaa xD 
Fail


----------



## Shiv0r (19. April 2011)

> Okay, weil ich hab iwo gelesen dass das Tablett zur Auflösung passen muss, hab das wohl falsch verstanden. (Ich Noob!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist auch soweit korrekt. Bei einem 4:3 Bildschirm wird bei einem Wacomtablett der das Format von 16:9 hat die Strichführung im Laufe der Jahren verfälscht, da ein perfekter Kreis eine Ovale am Bildschirm ergeben würde. Ich weis nicht wie es mit der Bamboo Reihe ausschaut, allerdings ist im Intoustreiber(4) die Möglichkeit gegeben das Tablett dem Bildschirm anzupassen sodass eine gewisse Zone des Tabletts einfach nicht genutzt wird sodas die Auflösung wieder mit der Fläche die tatsächlich genutzt wird übereinstimmt.

Wacom ist aber ein musthave ob Hobbyzeichner oder für den professionellen Bereich. Das Tablett ist, wenn man nicht grade von sich aus umsteigen will, eine einmalige Investition, da das Teil ziemlich Robust ist und für den jeweiligen Preis auch eine gute Qualität bietet. Sehe sogar Leute in der Uni die es als Abstellort für ihre Kaffeetase benutzen. : P


----------



## Auriga__ (19. April 2011)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> [...], allerdings ist im Intoustreiber(4) die Möglichkeit gegeben das Tablett dem Bildschirm anzupassen sodass eine gewisse Zone des Tabletts einfach nicht genutzt wird sodas die Auflösung wieder mit der Fläche die tatsächlich genutzt wird übereinstimmt.



Ja das ist wahr, find ich eig. ganz praktisch.... Und wegen dem Bamboo Modell: ich glaube da ist diese Funktion auch schon vorhanden...



Shiv0r schrieb:


> [...] Sehe sogar Leute in der Uni die es als Abstellort für ihre Kaffeetase benutzen. : P



...*unschuldig vor mich hin pfeif*


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich besitze ein Grafiktablett von Medion. Ist Baugleich mit dem oben genannten Aiptek ( treiber von aiptek funzt auch ) und bin bisher zufrieden damit. Hatte es mir vor ca. 3 Monaten für 29 Eur gekauft um zu sehen ob ich überhaupt klarkomme mit so einem Ding ^^ da ich bis jetzt sehr viel damit gezeichnet und rumprobiert habe, leg ich mir ein Wacom Bamboo nach Weihnachten zu und bin sehr gespannt auf den Vergleich. Werden ja sehr hoch angepriesen ^^ ich hoffe ja auf eine höhere und Spürbare Genauigkeit und einen besseren Stift.
Bisher hab ich "nur" mit Gimp gemalt ( hauptsächlich swtor FanArts ).. kannst ja mal auf meiner Deviantart Seite schauen 

http://threepwoody.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
diesen Donnerstag ( 8.12 ) kommt ein neues Grafiktablett von Medion in den Handel ( Aldi Nord ).
Der digitale Stift ist Batterielos, die Arbeitsfläche ist etwas größer wie vom Bamboo S, 2046 Druckstufen, Auflösung: 4000 lpi.
Preis : 39,90 Eur
http://www.markensysteme.de/aldi/medion-p82013-md-86457-grafiktablett-bei-aldi/005576/

Meint ihr es taugt was oder kann das Bamboo übertreffen ? Von den Daten her macht es den Anschein.


----------



## LeWhopper (6. Dezember 2011)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> diesen Donnerstag ( 8.12 ) kommt ein neues Grafiktablett von Medion in den Handel ( Aldi Nord ).
> Der digitale Stift ist Batterielos, die Arbeitsfläche ist etwas größer wie vom Bamboo S, 2046 Druckstufen, Auflösung: 4000 lpi.
> Preis : 39,90 Eur
> http://www.markensys...ei-aldi/005576/



Sieht sehr Interessant aus. Ich wollte mir eh jetzt ein Tablet zulegen da ich mit dem Zeichnen (von Ponys ) angefangen habe.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja das hier von Wacom holen: Link

Aber erst mal schauen ob es im 16:10 Format wegen meinem Monitor ist.

Edit: Uninteressant für mich. (16:9) Da warte ich lieber noch nen bissle und hol mir das Wacom nach Weihnachten^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2011)

ich kann von meinem pen und touch nur gutes berichten solltest mit wacom gut beraten sein


----------



## BoomLabor (23. Dezember 2011)

Morgen ist schon Weihnachten und ich möchte mir auf jeden Fall ein Grafiktablett leisten.
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein sehr günstiges erstanden. Merkte aber schnell das günstig kaufen doppelt kaufen heißt.

Jetzt wollte ich mal tiefer in die Tasche greifen und mir eins fürs Studium kaufen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge in der Preisklasse 50-80 Euro?

Zum Beispiel http://www.amazon.de/Wacom-CTH-470K-Bamboo-Pen-Touch/dp/tech-data/B005OPKVF0/ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## H2OTest (23. Dezember 2011)

Mit wacom kannst du meiner Meinung nix falsch machen


----------



## ZainZyklon (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab auch schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein zu zulegen, aber diese Marke Wacom hab ich noch nie gesehen, ich kenne nur diese bei Saturn und manchmal gibs so eine angebot bei den Dicountern aber, das ist wohl schrott oder ?

Mfg Zain Zyklon


----------

